# Hey Guys M Planning To Buy A Good In-Ear Earphones or Headphones Between Rs.4000-4500Rs.??



## vinaygupta1011 (Apr 28, 2012)

I Have Done Some Research And Selected Some Earphones!
1)Klipsch s4 (Rs.4250)
2)Adidas Sennheiser CX 680i(Rs.4265)
3)Sony MDR-EX81(Rs.4400)
4)Sennheiser MX481(Rs.4400)
5)Sennheiser HD448(Rs.4300)
6)MonsterBeats Tour HiBass(Rs.3900)
These are some of the options i have selected which fits in my range!
Please Give Me suggestions from these which is better or any other suggestions will be helpful but can't extend my budget beyond 4.5K!
Any Help Will Be Appreciated!
I Want An Earphones Will Overall Clearity Sound Should Be Clear With Bass As Well!


----------



## gulati.ishank (Apr 28, 2012)

You can look for V Sonic GR06.
Check out this for review.


----------



## Sarath (Apr 28, 2012)

Sony has recetly released 2 balance armature IEMs. Wait for reviews on them too.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 29, 2012)

If you are into headphones. Also look for Audio Technia ATH T500.
In all your options I would suggest you HD448


----------

